# Will external hdd prices drop??



## Deadman (Aug 4, 2015)

My internal hdd gonna be full in few days so i am thinking of buying wd ultra drive.but there has been steep increase in prices in recently and there isn't any deal at local shops or olx/quickr for 2nd hand.
I am not in much hurry to buy as i dont want to spend extra bucks which may get discounted after few days of buying.
Do you guys have any idea?


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

It's already around 6-7k on ebay for 2TB WD my passport ultra.


----------



## Deadman (Aug 4, 2015)

I want to know about 1 tb hdd
Amazon.in: Buy WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews & Ratings


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2015)

You may get a 1 tb hdd on ebay for around 3.5k..
I recently got the passport ultra from amazon for 3.9k


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 4, 2015)

right now 1tb is 4.3k at amazon


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 4, 2015)

Buy from PayTM na.
Good deals for 3k effectively.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2015)

^^+1 to that. Try to get from good seller [ high ratings ] and in offer period like 1K / 1.5k CB.


----------

